# Double entendre names



## mcqlfc

I'm putting a band together where each person would have a double entendre stage name like Hugh Jazz etc. Any ideas?


----------



## tubes

These are old, but...

Henrietta Carrot.
Helen Back


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Mike Litoris
Ben Dover


----------



## Grenade

Harrib Allsac


----------



## crossroadsnyc

tubes said:


> These are old, but...
> 
> Henrietta Carrot.
> Helen Back



Ok, I have to make an admission I've been trying to put off since I first saw this (i'm terribly embarrassed) ... I don't get it 

The other ones listed I totally get ... but you have me stumped! 


Btw., Grenade ... I like that! Had to sound it out a couple times, but that made it funnier


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Dixie Normous


----------



## Ydna

Jack Mioff.


----------



## B.Gloob

Dixon Cider


----------



## Söulcaster

Mike Hunt


----------



## SmokeyDopey

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ok, I have to make an admission I've been trying to put off since I first saw this (i'm terribly embarrassed) ... I don't get it
> 
> The other ones listed I totally get ... but you have me stumped!
> 
> 
> Btw., Grenade ... I like that! Had to sound it out a couple times, but that made it funnier



Henry ate a carrot
Hell and back

I think (?)

Those are good


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SmokeyDopey said:


> Henry ate a carrot
> Hell and back
> 
> I think (?)
> 
> Those are good



Ha, shows where my mind is ... I was trying to make them dirty!


----------



## SonVolt

Fonda Peters


----------



## bulldozer1984

Tossin Off
Pullme Off
Cumalloverher Face
Rubyourpussyallovermy Face
Yourmummaissofatyetforsomestrangereasonthaticantcomprehendistillwanthertositonmy Face


----------



## Holme

Hugh Jazz
Ivor Begun
Seymour Butts
Chris Peacock
Juan King
Jenny Taylor
Carrie Oakey
Joe King


----------



## Söulcaster




----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


>





For fucks sake Soul,you just made me spit out my tea!


----------



## blues_n_cues

this thread reminds me of an old nascar driver named Dick Trickle.it must have been rough as a kid.


----------



## Holme

blues_n_cues said:


> this thread reminds me of an old nascar driver named Dick Trickle.it must have been rough as a kid.



His parents either didn't think it through or had a wicked sense of humour!


----------



## bulldozer1984

Paul Kerr and his brother Wayne


----------



## NewReligion

Louis Cyphre

Mike Oxlong

Amanda Huggenkiss

Ben Dover

Erasmus B. Dragon

Claude Balls

etc...


----------



## poeman33

Wan Hung Lo


----------



## Iron Blimp

Heywood Jablomi


----------



## Skotosynthesis

Emerson, Lake & Penis


----------



## Les Moore

Hahahahahaha. Great!!! Don't get them all but enough to piss my pants. Oops. A nr2 as well...


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

hahaha thread is good thread.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

bulldozer1984 said:


> Paul Kerr and his brother Wayne



Wayne Kerr (I get it) Ha  wanker


----------



## blackone

Harry Dangler


----------



## trenchcoat

Dingle Berry

Ass Wipe


----------



## trenchcoat

Söulcaster said:


> Mike Hunt



Ellie Funt


----------



## wreckingball

"Buster Cherry"

"Phil McCracken"

"Dick Gohsinyah"

"Elixir"

Oh man, talk about cheesey deluxe, reminds me of the 80's..


----------



## Shnazzy_User3.0

Dean Gulberry
Sue Donim
Tess Teaz


----------



## Marshall Stack

Buster Hymen
Meso Horny


----------



## LRT#1

Dick burns
Stink eye
Blue waffle


----------



## J Saw

Phil Ennerup


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## J Saw

Ray Linger


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## JohnH

A very versatile duo:
Gerald Fitzpatrick and Patrick Fitzgerald


----------



## jimmyjames

Those guys are tite


----------



## Marshall Stack

crossroadsnyc said:


>



How could the reporter not see that she was set up? Ho Lee Fuk


----------

